# How to keep two puppies from playing rough inside?



## LexNoell (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey, I'm new here-- My name is Lex! I have a 6 month foster husky/German Shepard mix I got yesterday, she is literally perfect and I am falling madly in love with her as we speak... However, as much as I want her to be a 'foster fail' I have one problem I am really not sure how to deal with:

My 1 year old English setter Pippi and my foster want to wrestle anytime they are both free in the apartment and it is completely chaotic! I live in an apartment, but they both get plenty of exercise (outside) so I know the issue is not that they are not getting enough 'productive' exercise--- its just that they both go past the point of exhaustion if I let them play with each other. I've been keeping them separate (currently Pippi is in her kennel that I moved out to my living room and the foster is tied to a door knob and laying under the table as I type) but I want them to be able to both walk around my apartment without getting into a wrestling match!

(the matches aren't aggressive, they both are the same size and switch 'positions' lots so I know its 'puppy play' but I don't want it inside)

My current plan is to separate them immediately when they start chasing each other through the apartment and only let them play rough when they're outside in the dog run at my apartment complex but Im just wondering... Does any one else have experience settling two high energy puppies into a household? Any tips! Its frustrating to have to restrain Pippi so much because she's generally perfect inside but they knock things over when they play my apartment is just too small for play like that. (and if I just tie the foster Pippi comes over and initiates the wrestling matches so it's been frustrating to come up with a good system. (attached is a picture of my foster.... she's sooooo cute)


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

It's only been a day & they're still in the 'wow! new friend! must play non-stop!' phase. Just continue to interrupt the rough housing, physically separate via crate (x-pen?) or tethering & provide calming activities when they are together, but separated (quiet chew toys, licky mats, etc...) It shouldn't take too long for them to catch on to the rule about calm play indoors. And, obviously, make sure to take regular trips out to the play area so they can indulge in puppy shenanigans. 

I'd also suggest working on teaching them both a formal 'go to mat' cue. Then if they forget & start getting worked up inside, you will be able to simply cue them to go to their own 'settle spots'.


----------

